# Trend T4 and Milescraft inlay kit 1207



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

I have been hearing so much praise of this router that I'm thinking may be I need one and I don't even know it
I recently bought a Milescraft inlay/design kit and was planing on using it with my Triton 2.1/4HP router but now I'm thinking a smaller router would be easier.
My question is if you had a heavier plunge router and a light weight Trent T4 which one would you use with this inlay kit? does the base plate in this kit even fit on a T4?
Please let me know what you think.

Thank you all.
Ken.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Yes it will fit but not in the normal way, see base plate and the screws in the base plate, but it's dead on center with the router bit installed ,see snapshot below,,the Triton is a tank and the T4 is a VW so to speak 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...s&field-keywords=milescraft+1207&sprefix=mile

http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12..._1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1276987995&sr=1-1-spell

http://www.amazon.com/Flood-Light-H...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1276988071&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Ultra-Bright-...f=sr_1_54?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1276988157&sr=1-54


======


distrbd said:


> I have been hearing so much praise of this router that I'm thinking may be I need one and I don't even know it
> I recently bought a Milescraft inlay/design kit and was planing on using it with my Triton 2.1/4HP router but now I'm thinking a smaller router would be easier.
> My question is if you had a heavier plunge router and a light weight Trent T4 which one would you use with this inlay kit? does the base plate in this kit even fit on a T4?
> Please let me know what you think.
> ...


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi BJ,I was sure you would be the one with first hand experience since you own both these routers and the kit.
I'm glad it fits the trend t4 even though it's held with only two screws it seems.
So Bj what do you think ?is it easier or faster/better to use the T4 with the MC inlay kit or is it just a matter of preference ,I know some people like to use heavier routers when doing inlay work.
Thank you by the way for your reply bj.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken


Some like to use the hvy. routers like Harry , but I like using the light router it's only going down 1/8" deep the norm..
But it's a matter of preference I think...
=====



distrbd said:


> Hi BJ,I was sure you would be the one with first hand experience since you own both these routers and the kit.
> I'm glad it fits the trend t4 even though it's held with only two screws it seems.
> So Bj what do you think ?is it easier or faster/better to use the T4 with the MC inlay kit or is it just a matter of preference ,I know some people like to use heavier routers when doing inlay work.
> Thank you by the way for your reply bj.


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

Well I ordered it,will have it after 25th of this month:

Buy Trend T4 1.1 HP VS Plunge Router at Woodcraft.com
I just can't wait to try it with this inlay kit( when I find time to do it) now that I know it would work with this router .
Thank you BJ again for helping out another newbie.
Ken.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

distrbd said:


> Well I ordered it,will have it after 25th of this month:
> 
> Buy Trend T4 1.1 HP VS Plunge Router at Woodcraft.com
> I just can't wait to try it with this inlay kit( when I find time to do it) now that I know it would work with this router .
> ...


Hi Ken, just read the Woodcraft listing. Nice little router. Only thing I noticed is that it just comes with 6 & 8 mm collets. Milescraft kit comes with 1/4" shank bits. Need to plan on that if you want to use it right away.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Ken

One of the neat things about using the MC inlay system you can use a PC type of brass inlay set also and bigger bit to hog out the pocket hole that can you save tons of time.. all with a quick turn on the MC insert part..
By the way it comes with a 1/4" collet 

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1216 TurnLock Metal Nose Bushing Set: Home Improvement
===



distrbd said:


> Well I ordered it,will have it after 25th of this month:
> 
> Buy Trend T4 1.1 HP VS Plunge Router at Woodcraft.com
> I just can't wait to try it with this inlay kit( when I find time to do it) now that I know it would work with this router .
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

*Sorry about that*

Dunno, saw the 6mm and 8mm and went blank I guess:bad:


----------



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Your Welcome Ken
> 
> One of the neat things about using the MC inlay system you can use a PC type of brass inlay set also and bigger bit to hog out the pocket hole that can you save tons of time.. all with a quick turn on the MC insert part..
> By the way it comes with a 1/4" collet
> ...


Hey Bob,

I got this router (T4) specifically for inlay and edge/face flush trimming of dovetails. I am going to make/buy a flushtrimming sub-base. I have not opened it yet as I am considering the Bosch Colt as opposed to this one. 

Any thoughts on which would work better? 

If you had to choose between the two which would you take?

Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Greg

That's a hard one for me 

I like both of them, I like the T4 for inlay work because it can be a plunge router unlike the Colt ,but I like the Colt also it fits my hands very well and no handles to get in the way...

If it got down to push or shove thing I would take the T4 , like 51% to 49% thing,,can't have too many routers  but that's why I have both.

==========



taxque said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> I got this router (T4) specifically for inlay and edge/face flush trimming of dovetails. I am going to make/buy a flushtrimming sub-base. I have not opened it yet as I am considering the Bosch Colt as opposed to this one.
> 
> ...


----------



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Bob!

I figured tit would be close guess I'll keep this one and score a colt the next time I get a Lowes gift card. 

I am going to make a flush trim base plate for it. 


Greg


----------

